# Drywall around gas fireplace vent



## Shawnzy (May 31, 2010)

I am finishing basement and Im framing for drywall, I came up to the fireplace vent and I was curious what kind of clearence I should have around it so I dont start a fire because from whatI recall that vent does get warm.



Thanks Shawn


----------



## Shawnzy (May 31, 2010)

it doesnt look like it from picture but I left 2 inch's on either side of vent stack.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

two inches should be good. I have the same thing in my basement. I don't think it would get hot enough to start a fire. But I am not going to put the drywall right on the vent either.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

you can check with fireplace maker for wall trim thimble you install 1st.. then drywall up to it looks nice ..seen quite a few...


----------



## Shawnzy (May 31, 2010)

jburchill said:


> two inches should be good. I have the same thing in my basement. I don't think it would get hot enough to start a fire. But I am not going to put the drywall right on the vent either.


 
Thanks Guys, No I have a 12 by 12 plate decorative plate on the vent that will cover up the area left for clearence around pipe of drywall and make it look good.

Shawn


----------

